
Show HN: Online ansible playground with an introductory tutorial - turkenh
http://play.ansible.online
======
ganessh
I was at the point where I was creating a new instance(node2) and check
pinging it. At that point, the tutorial which was guiding me disappear and I
was lost in the middle of the session.

I tried commands like `help` but it didn't help.

~~~
turkenh
When you create the new node (node2), focus automatically switches to that
one. Tutorial was running on node1, so you should be able to continue by
clicking on "node1" from left.

------
turkenh
A fork of PWD: [https://github.com/turkenh/play-with-
ansible](https://github.com/turkenh/play-with-ansible)

------
turkenh
Temporarily down for scaling, sorry!

~~~
turkenh
up again

------
Folyd
Love it. What a wonderful project!

------
turkenh
Up again.

